# ViP211/411 - L5.60 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Last nigh:
110W tp21

```
PID=08B4h
 DownloadID:3KAC
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
 L560:'L100'-'L529','X100'-'X529'
 L560:'L100'-'L529','X100'-'X529'
 New FW:'L560'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN: [2/2]
'1[0-2]1[C-D0-3]'&'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': 	{ViP211}  R0041625264-R0081786675 R0087361638-R0087361638 R0074499125-R0074499125 R0071690627-R0071690627 R0075637156-R0075637156
'1[0-2]3[0-3]'&'RA[CDFGJKMPRTV-Z2-46-9].': 	{ViP211}  R0041625264-R0081786675 R0087361638-R0087361638 R0074499125-R0074499125 R0071690627-R0071690627 R0075637156-R0075637156
```


----------

